# Microsoft demos real-time Skype language Translator tool, beta coming this year



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Before the end of 2014, Microsoft plans to release a beta Skype app that will enable real-time translation of people verbally speaking in different languages.

Skype Translator, as Microsoft is calling it, appears to be an extension of the real-time translation Microsoft has been developing over ten years. Microsoft has previously shown the technology in action with real-time translation of speech delivered by Microsofts Rick Rashid in a speech in China; most recently, Microsoft released Bing Translator, which performs the same function as Skype Translator, just on Windows 8.

We felt speech translation was a very natural evolution of the text-translation work weve been doing, said Chris Wendt, a program manager for the machine language team at Microsoft, in a blog post.

Read More


----------

